# First Gobbler - No Spurs!!



## garidgerunner (Apr 3, 2010)

On Friday, I finally got my first bird....it was a long time coming. He came in perfect from about 300 yards away, gobbling and strutting. I made the shot (my first shot ever) at 40 yards and it was a clean kill. I walked (or better yet ran) over to him. I was admiring him, the 10 3/4 inch beard, the fan, etc and then I looked at his spurs.....or at least where his spurs should have been. No spurs. Two little bumps, barely visible, where the spurs should have been. The tom weighed 16 lbs and had a 10 3/4 inch beard, and zero spurs. I read online since yesterday and a mature tom without spurs happens less than 1% of the time. Just wondering, has anyone else ever killed a mature gobbler with no spurs?


----------



## jason bales (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats, Wander why he dont got no spurs


----------



## Echo (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats on your first Gobbler!

I've only killed one mature bird without spurs and he was my first turkey as well. He just had little nubs like a jake would have but he had the full fan and a nice beard just as yours did. I've killed a bunch since then and they all had spurs and chances are yours will too!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Apr 3, 2010)

I killed a mature bird last year with no spurs.  He weighed 24 lbs on certified scales, had a 9 3/4 inch beard and absolutely no spurs, just rounede off bumps.  Everyone i talked to said he was at leas  a 3 year old bird, propably 4 or five based on the size of him compared to whats usually killed around here.  If he'd had spurs and/or a longer beard i'd have mouned him for sure.


----------



## turk2di (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats on a fine bird!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Apr 3, 2010)

great bird, don't sweat that he ain't got no spurs i killed one a couple years ago the same way, it was a bit disappointing at first but i got over it quickly!!!!!


----------



## Bo D (Apr 3, 2010)

no big deal it happens, same here had a 24lb 10in beard no spurs....


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your first gobbler!  I'm pretty sure I saw a mature gobbler entered in the turkey challenge that had no spurs... A unique bird for your first


----------



## noggin knocker (Apr 3, 2010)

The first one for me this year didn't have any spurs either. He was 18lb,  9.5 beard and two small bumps for spurs.

But Congratulations on your first.


----------



## bossgobbler (Apr 3, 2010)

*first bird*

Congrats on your bird.  I killed a bird Thursday morning that had a 10" beard and only one spur--it was 3/4" long.  First one for me like that.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrats on your first!Sorry you was robbed..lol..

I have shot 1 tom with no spurs.He weighed 18" had a 10 1/2" beard and no spurs.I called one in for my friend last year that had a 91/2" beard.Weighed about 16#,and had no spurs.I had another friend shoot one 5 years ago with a 9" beard,weighed about 15#,and had no spurs.That's the only ones I have seen.And that's about 13 years of hunting,and I know alot of people.I would say it is rare too.


----------



## Carp (Apr 5, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## rutandstrut (Apr 5, 2010)

Congratulations on getting your first Gobbler! I wouldn't sweat the Spurs, it is a genetic defect and doesn't take anything away from your accomplishment of harvesting your first Gobbler!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrats, i've killed one that had 1 spur but none is rare. At least you got a bird.


----------



## chadf (Apr 5, 2010)

I've killed a bird with no spurs! The GW said it was gentic and he has seen a few over the years!


----------



## bangbird (Apr 5, 2010)

I've killed 2 with no spurs


----------

